# Camping and under 18



## Stuck Inside... (Apr 20, 2011)

I go camping a regular basis with friends and I always like trying someplace new. Unfortunately, as I am under 18 years of age, I can not reserve campsites at any state park as long as all of my friends I am camping with are under 18. I am an experienced backpacker and as any backpacker I do not like restrictions on where I can go. 

I am trying to plan a 3 day trip for Lake Jocassee with some friends but so far all the campsites I have found are on state parks. We were thinking about spending are time canoeing, fishing, and hiking around especially on the bordering Foothills Trail but right now it looks as if we will not be able to, due to no campsites. Any ideas on where to primitive camp on Lake Jocassee on sites other than state parks? 

I understand liability issues, but there are a few responsible boyscouts out there that want to go hiking a little more than their parents are willing to take them...


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Look for hiking or backpacking clubs in the area. Check with sporting good stores if they might have some contacts or recommendations.

I was a scout leader for a "backpacking" troop. We went out almost every month with a couple long weeks per year. It was tough on us old birds but we knew how much the older scouts loved it. I can sense your frustation.

Maybe you can find some clubs or adult organizations you can join. Check them out carefully though.


----------



## thekamperman (Feb 26, 2011)

Follow the advice and investigate the area before going. Nothing substitutes planning!

You can call or email local businesses related to camping to find places and avoid some potential troubles setting camp where it is not allowed. 

Have fun and be safe.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

I remember going over the 10 essentials all the time. I hope you aren't the type that has them all but doesn't use or know how to use them - like map and compass.

Oh, to be young and have a desire to experience the world in it's more natural state. At my advanced age, I have the most difficulty even finding people my age who can still get up there.


----------



## thekamperman (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey Art, you are still young! At least in your heart and also passing a lot of good experiences and knowledge around this forum. 

I know many youngers that, sadly, are already old from inside.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks Kamperman.... If someone can learn something from my experiences acquired the hard way, then all the better.

I hope Stuck Inside finds a way to get out there. I say if he stays smart, learns all he can, he can share it with others. It does get easier as you get older.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

If you have access to boats, I've heard several people talk about camping on the islands in Jocassee - I don't think there's any restrictions on that.


----------

